# Free micro-chipping



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Just thought I'd share that the dogs trust are doing free micro-chipping around the UK. Have a look on their website.
There are several "pop-up" events over the next few months, as by 2015 (I think) by law, dogs in the uk have to be chipped.
I should imagine most of us in here have had them done.
I attended one in Stoke on Trent yesterday, with one of my service users who is on benefits, so it was a great help to him.
So if you know anyone who may benefit from this - spread the word.
You just turn up with your dog.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I didn't realise that dogs in the UK weren't all chipped. It's illegal in NI not to have your dog chipped. You can't get a dog licence without a chip! Glad they are legalising it across the water! I think it's good practice and gives dog owners additional responsibility.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I didn't realise that dogs in the UK weren't all chipped. It's illegal in NI not to have your dog chipped. You can't get a dog licence without a chip! Glad they are legalising it across the water! I think it's good practice and gives dog owners additional responsibility.


Wow you still have dog licences? We used to have them in the UK then they were stopped, I don't know why. I think we should have them again, how much do you have to pay for them? 
Any idiot can have a dog in this country, no licence, no chipping, no responsibility. Many irresponsible people have these so called status dogs, which are usually pit bull terrier type, despite them been banned. Hence it's usually one of these types if breeds that you here about in the press when a child (or adult) has been attacked by one, even killed.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That's neat here it costs us 35 dollars to get Molly micro-chipped and her dog license was 20 dollars I think. If your dog is spayed or neutered your license is cheaper. Most people don't have a license but if you get caught by animal control you get a fine The chip isn't mandatory we did it in case she got lost.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It's the same here in the UK, it's not mandatory, it's just incase they are list and found - although they are changing the law so it is mandatory.
It cost about £20 average here too.
The dogs trust are a large charity offering it for free which is great, they will also castrate or neuter your dog for about £30 - if you claim benefits / welfare.
Ruby came ready chipped from the breeder


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Obviously some people still choose to break the law and don't licence their dogs but the council are very quick to find out if a dog isn't licensed. I think licensing is a good idea. Tying that together with microchipping is even I better I reckon.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Obviously some people still choose to break the law and don't licence their dogs but the council are very quick to find out if a dog isn't licensed. I think licensing is a good idea. Tying that together with microchipping is even I better I reckon.


Totally agree x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

All our pets are microchipped, one cat even has two. But when I tried to change our address at the company that did Walnut's chip twenty years ago I could not even find them. I wonder how well they update all the databases?


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi y'all,

Just a quick question, wondered if any of you have come across this.

Dolly was microchipped by the previous owner when we got her. I have contacted the previous owner for her to change the details but as yet i haven't heard anything. I'm worried if dolly was to go missing, she still has her address and not mine.

What do i do if i can't get hold of her to change the address on the microchip, do i have to have another chip planted with my address. Will the company let me change the address on the chip.

Does anyone know or have any advice? I don't want to keep pestering the previous owner by e-mail.

Thanks

Vicky x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mmmm I think all the micro chipping is held on one database, maybe speak to you vet, get the chip number and contact them with your new owner and contact details? 
How's little cooper & dolly doing? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Your vet should be able to scan the chip get the details and call the company for you. It does cost £5 or £10 I think.


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Tracey, 

They are still getting on together really well, which is great. Watching them doing the doodle dash as we call it always puts a smile on my face. Dolly has just settled in so well. I have to think about getting her spayed in the next three weeks.

Cooper managed to pull his claw clean out of his toe last week so he has been bandaged up and limping. He is such a wimp he just wants lots of cuddles which suits me just fine  Only problem is i've taken the bandage off which the vet advised and now he keeps licking it, he won't let you touch it so it is obviously still sore - another trip to the vets this week i think.

Vicky x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

beana said:


> Hi Tracey,
> 
> They are still getting on together really well, which is great. Watching them doing the doodle dash as we call it always puts a smile on my face. Dolly has just settled in so well. I have to think about getting her spayed in the next three weeks.
> 
> ...


Glad they're getting along well, I always say it is nice to have 2 as they interact with each other in a way we can't.
Poor cooper - sounds sore, Ralph had a bad spell when he had his dew claws (&6th toe!) removed.
It must be very tender, especially when he's walking etc - hope he's better soon.
Did he catch it on something, or just chew it out himself?? X


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

It caught it getting out of the car - there was just this loud scream from him and he started limping - i was a complete wreck xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh bless you, I'm sure he will heal well x


----------

